# musicians



## gringacarioca (May 4, 2010)

Hi all
Thanks for all the advice previously about dogs, I think if we do decide to come then it shouldnt be too much of a problem and we ll get set up first and then bring over the pooch. However, with all the talk about economy, rise in cost of living etc I am having doubts. I wondered if anyone might know what the opportunities may be like for a musician getting work in bars etc in the Lisbon area? I will have a job but I think we will need a double income in order to "live"and not just "survive". Its actually quite hard to find info of this kind anywhere on the net and we dont want to make the move "blind" as it were! He sings both Brazilian and International music and works here (in Brazil) in bars playing. Anyone any contacts or advice? All gratefully received! I would be working in Carcavelos..very difficult decision.... 
Thanks everyone


----------



## Miguelsantos (Dec 11, 2009)

The Portuguese love Brazilian music and soaps. In the summer time many bars have brazilin musicians singing for the customers. If you will be able to succeed or not, depends on your quality as a musician


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Not only is the Portuguese love Brazilian music, there also a lot of Brazilians all over the country, with large communities at different parts from north to south. So if you are an half decent singer, (You don´t need to be the next American idol), not too expensive, and willing to travel, it will not be hard to find a few gigs to perform


----------

